# Hand GPS mit Karte



## Petri1 (17. Juli 2015)

Brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe. Ich möchte mir ein Hand GPS mit Kartenfunktion zulegen. Ich habe schon die Suche im AB und im Netz zu genüge genutzt. Leider bin ich nicht zum Ergebnis gekommen, ich möchte ein wasserfestes, mit normalen Batterien und wie schon geschrieben  mit der Möglichkeit Norwegens Tiefen darzustellen. Die Apps für das Handy sind mir bekannt, nur leider sind die Handys sehr schnell leer . 
Welches Gerät und welche Karten kann man empfehlen ?? Die Karten wie beim Navi eventuell mit Aktualisierungsmöglichkeit....#c.

Petri1:m


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Such Dir, Deinen Preisvorstellungen entsprechend, eine GARMIN GPS mit Kartenfunktion und SD Karten Schacht aus.
Kann man auch gebraucht kaufen. Die Geräte sind sehr robust.
Du kannst auf den Garmins die kostenlosen Seamap Karten (einfach als img herunterladen und auf eine sd Karte in ein Verzeichnis GARMIN packen) oder auch die Garmin Bluechart Karten verwenden.


----------



## 63°Nord (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

E-Trex 20 oder 30


----------



## Petri1 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Das etrex30 hatte ich auch schon im Auge! Mit dem Gerät kann ich also auch kostenlose Karten aus dem Netz nutzen...  Blue chart Karten sind ja genauso teuer wie das Gerät selber.....


----------



## Fischhaker (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Ich selbst nutze das Garmin Oregon 450. Verwende es jedoch hauptsachlich fürs Geocaching, aber auch um Spots zu markieren bzw. bei einer Forellentour das Auto wieder zu finden. #6
Kann ich nur positives darüber sagen. Es ist auf den Fall wasserdicht, da es bei mir oft an der Wathose hängt.

Karten kannst du dir auch kostenlos im Netz runterladen. 
Also die komplette Oregon Serie ist empfehlenswert.
Aber auch das etrex wird der Aufgabe gewachsen sein.


----------



## Petri1 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Dankeschön für die Antworten. [emoji106] habe mir gerade das garmin etrex30 bestellt. Hat jemand mal einen Link wo ich mir seekarten für norwegen ziehen kann[emoji6]


----------



## Fischhaker (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Schau mal hier:

http://anglerverein-grabow.de/angelpraxis/tipps-und-tricks/238-kostenlose-norwegische-seekarten.html

oder

http://www.frikart.no/garmin/velgkart.html

oder

http://www.meeresangeln-tricks.de/norwegen-angeln/norwegen-seekarte-gratis/


----------



## Petri1 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Verstehe ich das richtig das es nur einfache Bilder sind die ich quasi als Hintergrundbild auf das etrex lege. Nur woher weiß ich bzw das Gerät wo dieses Bild anfängt von der gps Position.???


----------



## Hochseeangler (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Ich glaube mit den 3 Links von Fischhaker wirst du nicht weiter kommen, denn diese Links führen "nur" zu Kartenausschnitten im .jpg-Dateiformat. Damit kann das Garmin aber nichts anfangen. (Jedenfalls nicht so - sie müssen über spezielle Programme erst in Vektorgrafiken konvertiert werden.... geht auch, ist aber nicht so einfach) 
Um eine Land-/Wasser-Karte im Garmin nutzen zu können, muss diese im .img-Format vorliegen. Bei älteren Geräten muss der Name der Datei zwingend "gmapsupp.img" heißen, bei neueren Geräten ist der Dateiname frei wählbar, nur die Endung muss ".img" sein.
Wenn du dir solch eine Karte heruntergeladen hast (was je nach Gebiet, das du benötigtst eine erhebliche Dateigröße sein kann!!), dann musst du diese Datei auf der externen SD-Card in deinem Garmin im Verzeichnis /Garmin/ abspeichern --- nur dann findet das Garmin auch diese Karte und zeigt sie auf dem Display des Geräts an, so dass du weist, wo du dich auf der Karte befindest.
Wenn du eine neue SD-Karte verwendest, dann musst du vorher das Verzeichnis /Garmin erst einrichten.
Wenn du Google etwas bemühst, dann wirst du auch Seiten finden, wo du "fertige" Karten im Garmin-Format herunterladen kannst, ohne irgendwas vorher konvertieren zu müssen.
Da du ja nun mit deinem Garmin aufs Wasser willst, würde ich dir die Seite von OpenSeaMap empfehlen:
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:OpenSeaMap_and_Garmin_nautical_chart_plotter 
Dort musst du dann mal schauen, welche der dort angebotenen Karten dein Zielgebiet abdecken. 
Diese .img-Datei dann runterladen und anschließend wie beschrieben auf deinem Garmin abspeichern.....
Zur Qualität der in OSM angebotenen Karten kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Du wirst hier sicherlich - je nach Gebiet - erhebliche Abstriche im Vergleich zu den Seekarten von professionellen Anbietern wie Navionics machen müssen (Qualität hat eben ihren Preis!). Am Besten ist es du lädst dir erst mal eine kleine Karte aus dem Gebiet, wo du hinwillst, herunter und schaust dann, was drauf ist und was ggf. fehlt (Betonnung, Untiefen, Tiefenangaben /-linien usw.....)

Ich selber habe zwar auch insgesamt 3 Garmins, die ich zum Geocachen mit OSM-Karten nutze, da mir für mein Zielgebiet an Land die Karteninformationen vollkommen ausreichen.
Auf dem Wasser nutze ich aber lieber einen Kartenplotter mit Navionics-Karte, da meiner Ansicht nach die Entwicklung der freien Seekarten noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt und mich noch nicht überzeugt.... eine fehlende oder falsche Untiefenangabe auf einer OSM-Karte kann ganz fatale Folgen haben!!!

Vierlleicht sind hier im Board aber auch einige User, die konkrete Erfahrungen zu OpenSeaMap-Karten der Norwegen-Regionen haben und dazu was mitteilen können.....???

LG Hochseeangler


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*



Petri1 schrieb:


> Das etrex30 hatte ich auch schon im Auge! Mit dem Gerät kann ich also auch kostenlose Karten aus dem Netz nutzen...  Blue chart Karten sind ja genauso teuer wie das Gerät selber.....



Bluechart gibt es auch gebraucht.
Hast Du die für Dich passende Bluechart Karte schon mal in der Bucht gesucht?


----------



## Petri1 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Was ist denn die Bucht?


----------



## Hochseeangler (23. Juli 2015)

Ebay ist gemeint


----------



## Petri1 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hand GPS mit Karte*

Da habe ich noch nichts gefunden.  Das Gerät ist auch noch nicht da, soll morgen mit der Post kommen.


----------

